# IC and Steam engines



## Speedy (Oct 24, 2008)

some vids I took at last years hobby show.
http://www.youtube.com/user/canbaja5

you can also watch them in high quality ;D
(I may have posted this before, but I uploaded the rest of the videos I had onto my account so take a look!)

enjoy ! 8)


----------



## Bluechip (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi Speedy

That 'EVIC' thing? It looks like the soleniod operated valves set-up, or am I mistaken?

Remember a PIC controller etc. 

Impressive, too clever for me, tried 'em years ago on a comp. air motor, failed spectacularly :

No PICs tho' in those days.

Dave


----------



## Speedy (Oct 25, 2008)

hi Dave.
you are correct, the solenoids operate the valves (getting rid of the cam etc) 
the single cylinder engine has no carb throttle, its all done by the solenoids. 
his work is wonderful 

he now has that engine in a 8 foot wingspan turbo beaver airplane! 

if you would like to have a look at his site
http://rbowes1.11net.com/dbowes/index.htm


----------



## Bluechip (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi Speedy

Thanks for the link. Had it on my work PC about 7 years ago. I remember the PIC ic's to control the set-up.
Had to hand it [ IBM 770ED ] back when I finished, and forgot to save the favourites to my own PC, lost a lot of interesting links.
Was hoping to capture it, but no chance. Tight buggers 



Dave


----------



## Bluechip (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi Speedy

Back again !

Thats really fascinating, one engine has rotary solenoids to operate the valves. Neat idea to get variable lift.

Chuffed with that url :bow:

So chuffed, I've jacked your karma up by one ... Invoice in post ;D ;D

Dave


----------



## Speedy (Oct 26, 2008)

ahh I hate loosing favorites, but then again it made me look for them all and thats when I found this great forum
I was wondering what the rotary solenoids were for.
Karma? I noticed that but what is it for? ???


----------



## Bluechip (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi Speedy

Karma is explained on the board somewhere, try a search on it I suppose.

Think it's some sort of voucher scheme to be cashed in at the Pearly Gates. Better cloud or flashier harp maybe.

Good idea. Probably safer than the Banks at the moment :big:

Dave


----------



## steamboatmodel (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Speedy,
Dave had his Plane at one of the recent Toronto Society of Model Engineers http://tsme.netfirms.com/ meetings and gave a very interesting talk on it.
Regards,
Gerald


----------

